# Sweets poll



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Branching off of the Candy Shop thread (great idea!) What's your favorite:

Cake
Candy Bar
Cookie
General/Hard Candy
Ice Cream Flavor
Pie
Generic Pastry/Dessert (Baklava, Napoleons, etc...)


I'll start:

Chocolate Mousse cake. My favorite comes from Josef's bakery in Grosse Pointe Woods, MI.
Plain dark chocolate from Ghirardelli or Lindt
Chocolate chip (slightly modified tollhouse recipe)
Altoids
Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream. Ben & Jerry's is fantastic, but plain old Baskin Robins is pretty outstanding. The trick is getting the size and sweetness of the chips just right.
Dutch Apple Pie
Cannoli from Bommarito's Italian bakery in St. Clair Shores, Michigan. It may be the perfect dessert.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Yellow cake with chocolate frosting
Pearson's Salted Nut Roll
Oatmeal Raisin
Orbit gum
B&J's Chunky Monkey
Cherry (close second: my mother's apple pie, of course)
Bread pudding


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Cake - I love German Chocolate Cake
Candy Bar - Payday
Cookie - Oatmeal Raisin 
General/Hard Candy - Werther Originals
Ice Cream Flavor - Strawberry
Pie - Pecan
Generic Pastry/Dessert - Creme Bulee


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Cake-German Chocolate
Candy bar-Zagnut
Cookie-oatmeal raisin
General/hard candy-Brach's cinnamon hard candy
Ice cream flavor-I usually get chocolate on a sugar cone at our local ice cream shop...pretty boring. 
Pie-blackberry
Generic Pastry/Dessert-Æbleskiver/aebleskiver/ebleskiver-I especially like these with a lingonberry filling.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cake- Sacher torte
Candy bar - good old fashioned Mars bar, followed closely by Toblerone
Cookie- Black and White, could be a NY thing
General/hard candy- Peanut M&Ms, Chuckles
Ice cream flavor - Pistachio, its fallen out of favor, but is far and away the best flavor
Pie- Pecan, followed closely by Key Lime
Generic Pastry/Dessert- Napolean


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Cake-Any kind of good chocolate
Candy Bar-Twix
Cookie-those big kind of soft ones from the Safeway bakery with M&Ms in them
General/Hard Candy-Cherry or Grape Jolly Rancher
Ice Cream Flavor-Pistacio
Pie-Key lime or cherry
Generic Pastry/Dessert-Moonstruck Chocolate Truffles


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Cake: cheesecake - plain or any chocolate infused variety
Candy Bar: Heath Bar or Lindt 60% cocoa Linder Truffles (the ones in the black wrappers)
Cookie: Biscoff (the "Airline Cookie")
General/Hard Candy: lemon sourballs
Ice Cream Flavor: Cookies and cream
Pie: French Silk
Generic Pastry/Dessert: Plain, unfrosted cake doughnut. Decadence need not be complicated.


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

Cake -- Carrot
Candy Bar -- Heath
Cookie -- Oatmeal Chocolate Chip
General/Hard Candy -- Nerds (my daughter and I love 'em)
Ice Cream Flavor -- Pistachio (glad to see someone else likes it!)
Pie -- Pecan or my wife's Chocolate Silk Pie
Generic Pastry/Dessert -- Chocolate Eclair

Good question!


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Cake: White cake. I love wedding cake! (Traditional American wedding cake, not the UK dense fruitcake variety).
Candy Bar: Dove Bar
Cookie: Toll House chocolate chip, all hot and melty.
General/Hard Candy: Not really a fan.
Ice Cream Flavor: I'll try any, but if I'm buying ice cream, it's vanilla. I prefer Breyer's Natural Vanilla; it doesn't have any weird ingredients, just milk, cream, sugar and vanilla. 
Pie: Key lime or cherry, dependent on season. 
Generic Pastry/Dessert (Baklava, Napoleons, etc...) Since you mention it, Baklava is awesome.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Butter Pecan Ice Cream from Sheridan's Frozen Custard in Memphis.


----------

